# My 2009 Pictorial Journal



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, last year, I began a blog thing and a couple of threads to show my progress (

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/37010-dont-laugh-please.html and

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/40288-new-pictures.html ), but with it being a New Year etc, I figured I'd start afresh.

I had some help from my GF today to get some measurements and new photos done.

Chest 42"

Shoulders 47" (tape right around shoulders)

Waist 34" (32" vacuumed)

Left Thigh 22 1/2"/Right Thigh 23 3/4"

Left Bicep 15 9/16"/Right Bicep 15 12/16"

Calves both 15 1/2"

Right now, I'm 5' 8" tall and weigh in the region of 86k.

The biggest I have managed to get is 92k, but my bodyfat hit 20% and I was unhappy with that.

My chest is the biggest it's ever been whilst I've lost some mass on my arms as the've shrunk down from an 18" max. I'm still working hard on my legs and I think my wide hips are working against me getting severely ripped in the midsection, although I'm probably more ripped now than I've ever been. I had the GF take these pics immediately after measuring my waist just so I can prove I'm not quite as hideously obese as the tape measure makes it seem! (I think?!) :lol:

My bodyfat was last measured in at 16% and I've lost weight since then, so I need to have that done again. All estimates welcome!









































































Yeah, I know the lighting's not ideal, but we don't have a home studio and it was too damned cold to stand outside! :lol:

All thoughts, opinions, tips and criticism more than welcome!


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Look fine m8, keep it up...

I would say IMO areas for improvement are chest and legs


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, chest is a tough one. Today was my chest, biceps and abs day, so if anything it should have been looking much better than normal. I guess not, eh? Maybe I need better pics too. Indoor lighting's [email protected] Anyway, here's what I did...

4 x 10 incline dumbell press

4 x 8 flat bench press

3 x 8 weighted dips (5k on belt around my neck to keep me leaning forward)

2 x 10 incline dumbell flye

2 x 10 flat dumbell flye

2 x 10 seated dumbell curl

2 x 8 wide-grip EZ preacher curl

2 x 8 close grip EZ preacher curl

2 x 10 standing high cable curl

12 pegs of doom for abs (highest to lowest descending through 6 pegs for crunches and same again for leg raises)

Then I managed 15mins of cardio, taking off about 230 calories, which was nice. Pretty good for me. LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good mate your arms and chest seem to be more in proportion with eachother now so well done

Is the plan from now to bulk? Or you going to maintian for a while?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Muscles=good

Tan=horrible


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol. I know, Con. I intend to get a bit tanned for the summer, but being so pale is hard as I tend to burn. The last time I got sunburned, it started off a nasty bout of shingles, so I have to be very careful.

Joey, I'm looking to maintain this level of bodyfat but continue to work on bulking the legs and chest, if I can. I'm relatively happy with my arms and back, but the chest still bugs me endlessly, and I need about another ten inches on my legs. LOL


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely seeing the progress mate. Nice one, keep it up


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys 

I'm looking forward to hitting my shoulders and back tomorrow. I've recently had a strength upgrade and can bust out dumbell shoulder presses with 30k for reps, so I'm well chuffed with that. :thumbup1:

By way of tips, I was wondering if anyone reckons dropping deadlifts might make my waist narrower by way of shrinking my lower back a little? Would that be a futile effort or would it yield some results? Reps for tips, guys, that's how it goes :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's some stomach vacuum!!

Deads - I'd keep them. They're such a whole-body exercise, having a slightly larger waist is a small sacrifice.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont thing you need to shrink your mid section bb is all about illusions not weight arm size waist size or whatever it is all about how you look, packing on more bulk top half will slim your waist right down and so will a nice swerve in the outer thighs. Too many people worry about going out of shape to achieve your goals, in my opinion you are coming on fine just more of the same oh.... and practice posing your most muscular needs some work:thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

You have improved but as con said but I will word it differently you need some colour in your life....tan.Nothing to be laughed at keep going you should be proved


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders and back went well today. I didn't have a whole lot of energy left for cardio afterward, but I did a little bit.

As a personal best, I managed to deadlfit 140k for 4 reps. Not so great compared to some of your lifts, but to me it's a big deal. LOL.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Tonight, for the first time in maybe 6 months, I went back to BJJ and MMA training with The Combat Academy in Hereford. It was good to see the guys again and get a decent bit of cardio from rolling etc. My CV felt a bit better than it used to, but not by miles. From doing shoots and sprawls, I've managed to get some nasty mat-burn around my knees and insteps... from being sprawled, I've got a sore neck where the guy I was shoting on kinda rammed his bicep against the side of my head really forcefully each time... and my calf hurts from a guy trying for an Achilles Lock (and ultimately failing! PHEW!).

It'#s kind of given me a more specific purpose to my gym work too, as I kind of feel like I'm doing it for something rather than ego-tripping or something. We'll see how it goes, eh?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I managed to get through legs and triceps last night, but it was pretty painful, and not in my legs. It seems the guy with the vicious sprawl hurt my neck more than I thought and it was still killing as I got under the bar to bust out some squats. Luckily, I've recently started adopting a more "Strong Man" stance whereby I can keep my hands REALLY wide - right up to the collars - and that seems to sit the bar pretty nicely across the lower traps, rear and medial delt heads. Still, my neck was not a fan of this at all.

Squats

1 x 10 x 100k

2 x 10 x 110k

1 x 10 x 120k

SLDL

3 x 10 x 100k

Close-foot Leg press superset with seated calf raise

3 x 10 x 240k+carriage / 4 x 10 x 80k (2 wide, 2 narrow)

Leg Curl/Leg Extension/straight legged calf raises with leg press machine

3 x 10 x pin 20?/3 x 10 x pin 18? / 4 x 10 x 100k+carriage (2 wide, 2 narrow)

Strange leg stretching machine thing...

1 set of uter and inner thigh stretch on each leg. PAIN. LOL

Triceps Triset - skull-crusher/close-grip EZ bar bench press/underhand triceps pressdown

3 x 10 x 30k+bar/ 3 x 10 x 30k+bar / 3 x 10 x 30k

A good workout overall, takes me nearly 2hrs, but I'm not one to rush myself too much between sets, especially on legs day as my legs are OBVIOUSLY pretty weak and I need the extra rest periods. Hopefully, over time, I'll be able to cut that down, but I'm getting results for now so I'll play it by ear and see what happens.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow. It's been a few days since I put anything up... so, what's happened?

I managed to add 5k to my bench, but I had a problem on the last set and dropped the bar at 6 reps. After freeing myself, I bust out the two I needed and an extra "punishment rep", so it's all good.

I managed 4 reps again with 140 for the deadlift, so it looks like thats trength upgrade is for keeps. However, I had to revert to bodyweight for my chins as, for some reason, I've lost strength on that. I might have to go back to lat pulldowns 

*touch wood* I'm due back to BJJ/MMA tonight, but I woke up too early today and I'm a little worried I'll be too tired by tonight. I generally find I hit my energy peaks about an hour and a half after I get up or about 6hrs after I get up. After that, I need to rely on a lot of food to maintain any energy levels, so I might just have to stuff my face today. :lol: :thumb:

UPDATE: I just found this on eBay. I estimate my bodyfat to be maybe 12-13% but hope to keep track of it more steadily with this. Hopefully, I'll be able to use the 7-site measuring method rather than the 3-site that they use at my gym. Good times!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130281593780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It's been a pretty good week. I'm managing to stick to my diet pretty well, taking into account a few cheat meals here and there. I think I might be starting to put weight back on, but I'm happy enough with that so long as my abs are still showing. Perhaps I should get around to doing my bodyfat reading this weekend.

All in all, another reasonable week of progress, methinks.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice progress!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude, I missed this!!!

Hope yokeep it updated. Looking great in your pics as expected.

Look forward to seeing whats happening!!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Beklet!

Chris - When're your next pics due, man? The strength gains you've been making must be a good indicator of how much better you must be looking, right?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm just about to jump in the shower if I can stop flirting with Darren long enough lol.

I should take some pics now, it's an off day so no pump so a more accurate pic.

Just I really don't see any improvement.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It's difficult to see your own improvements. Let us be the judges! LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll second that. I can hardly see my belly slowly going, but others can.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Nice find with the calipers mate, don't think they'd open wide enough for me though !!

At least they'll be more accurate than scales...

How's Ross these days ? i've not been there for a couple of years and lost touch with the peeps i knew there....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It's quiet, really. Same old, you know? Did you train at Ross Health & Fitness?


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

No mate one of my mates lived there, his family still does, and i knew a lass who worked in the beauty salon.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You should pop back, man, especially in the summer. Get in a nice, solid workout and then a few GL & black down at the Hope and Anchor? When should I pencil you in for? :beer:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm summer..... I'd have to be in shape...... so ..... july 2015... make it '16 i should be in half decent nick by then lol :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha. Or you could get here NOW, take a brutal beasting for 5-6 months and be ready by THIS summer :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Mate if i still worked in Cheltenham i'd pop over, could do with a training partner atm


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, Swindon is a bit far, I guess... Unfortunately...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I got home from the gym and it felt pretty mild outside, so I decided to bully the GF into taking some pictures. The improved lighting helps, and it gave me a chance to practise my lat spread. See what you all think :confused1:




























































Still haven't gotten around to measuring the bodyfat, but then again I had pizza twice last week and chicken kebab meat & chips last night, so probably not the best time to check my obesity. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Look at you mate, no pictures for ages and now you can't stop.

Seriously though, looking good, like others have said alot more in proportion now though.

Maybe a bit more needed on upper chest though? Looking a hell of a lot better than me though. Your lats are getting BIG!

My bluetooth has knackered now and my camera doesn't accept it's new memory card so I'll have to find a new way.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow awesome lat spread an looking very good in the other pics as well mate you have come a long way since your first pics:thumbup1:

Chris stop being a poof an find a way to post some pics mate:whistling: :beer:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Upper chest is still a problem plaguing me, for some reason. I do Incline dumbells first to try and hit it when I have most energy, but it still lags a little. I might switch to a Smith Machine for a couple of weeks and monitor the results.

Yeah, come on, Chris! Find a way!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Smith is an option, and not a bad one. My upper chest is severely lacking as well, in fact my chest in all really. Let me know how you get on. I'll try and sort it out. It's a pain


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

have you tried pre exhausting with incline flyes first? Also I like to move the angle of the bench on flyes starting high an working down to about 35 degrees

Just a thought mate


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My current chest workout goes...

4 sets incline dumbells

4 sets flat barbell

3 sets weighted dips

2 sets incline dumbell flye

2 sets flat dumbell flye

what should I change around, do you think?

I reckon my side-chest etc make my chest look half-decent, but most muscular really flattens it out... What can be done about that?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know mate. Other way round for me, I look good from the front but I have a weird a55 side profile!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Weird a$$ how? Show us... LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm starting to worry about you Ing, you're pretty desperate for my pics!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Only in the interests of holding a virtual pose-down. :thumb: :lol:

If you're gonna beat me in the most-muscular, I'd better add a couple of inches to my lat spread, arms and legs to make up the points, huh? :tongue:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Inggasson said:


> My current chest workout goes...
> 
> 4 sets incline dumbells
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of volume to me mate.

I do/would do if not injured  a warm up, then 2/3 sets flat bench, 2 sets incline, 2/3 sets dips, and that's it.

Chest is quite a small muscle really and doesn't get used much in every day life like legs, arms etc, so I would think it's easy to overtrain it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, you are still way ahead of me, I might stand a chance in a front double bi, but you kill me on everything else. I still think I have strength, just.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Looks like a lot of volume to me mate.
> 
> I do/would do if not injured  a warm up, then 2/3 sets flat bench, 2 sets incline, 2/3 sets dips, and that's it.
> 
> Chest is quite a small muscle really and doesn't get used much in every day life like legs, arms etc, so I would think it's easy to overtrain it.


Will bear that in mind, man. Thanks. 

Chris - I'm not dumb enough to try and out-deadlift you! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll be kicking my **** in now time!!!

Especially if the pain in my back isn't better by Friday!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Pain in your back? Methinks that's caused by a combination of heavy deadlifts and your intense, passionate relationship with Darren :lol:

Dump him, but let him down gently. Don't drop your weights or you'll get kicked out of the proverbial gym! :lol: :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It was ironically picking up a 10kg DB. 200kg Deads, fine, 10kg DB, deadly.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn, man. That's unlucky.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Pain in your back? Methinks that's caused by a combination of heavy deadlifts and your intense, passionate relationship with Darren :lol:
> 
> Dump him, but let him down gently. Don't drop your weights or you'll get kicked out of the proverbial gym! :lol: :thumb: :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I nearly p*ssed myself when I read that


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Another tough week. I got through legs tonight, but it was tough.

Earlier in the week, I shifted around my back workout to do chins, then deadlifts, then bent over rows supersetted with cable t-bar rows and finally dumbell shrugs supersetted with barbel shrugs. Out of it, I managed a personal best on my third and final set of deadlifts - 6 reps with 140k. I had hoped for more, but I guess I have a long road ahead of me as far as impressive deads go.

Tonight, I kinda switched my legs up a little bit. My fourth set of squats, I busted out some front squats just for a change. It must have done something because I can really feel it now. Might be a keeper.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I did my chest tonight, but I tried a couple of things differently.

4 x incline bench press (80k for first set was a little too much, but i got the other 3 with 70k)

4 sets flat dumbell press (35k)

3 sets weighted dips (got all 3 with 7.5k on a belt around my neck to keep me leaning forward. Will try 10k next week)

2 sets cable crossovers

2 sets upper-chest specific cable raises (these are kinda odd... standing in the crossover frame, holding the lower handles, you kinda keep your arms relatively straight and flex your chest to bring your hands up to chin-level)

It feels different. I dunno whether it hurts more or less, but it's different. We'll see how this goes for 6 weeks, maybe 

I did my usual biceps workout, which went fantastically, as always. If only my chest responded as easily as my arms!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate I love them low cable flyes

I wouldn't worry about it mate your chest has come on loads since your first pics


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats alot on your chest mate, but looks alot like it works. I am still itching to get flye's back into my workout, but it seems to upset Darrren when I do.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Only because you might wreck your shoulder and it's not an exercise for a powerlifter


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My neck is really really giving me problems today. I don't think it's down to the dips, really. It all started with that kid sprawling in MMA class and it hasn't felt right since, but now it hurts like Hell to look to my right. It feels like it needs to crack, but also feels like an amateur accupuncturist is having fun with Granny's knitting needles in there too. I might have to get it checked out, which bugs me because I hate going to the doctor. :confused1: :cursing:

My chest is feeling it today. Especially the upper chest. I think those low flye things are a keeper. I also think I might be getting more from incline bench rather than incline dumbells, but we'll have to see over 4-6 weeks. *fingers crossed* and all that jazz. :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Nearly a week since the last uttering. I'd better put something up or I'll lose track completely. :lol:

The neck's feeling better. I avoided going to the Doctor and then, a couple of days ago, it decided it wanted to crack. Hurt like Hell for about ten minutes, but now it feels infinitely better. *fingers crossed* it won't become some kind of chronic problem... :confused1:

The last couple of leg workouts have been a bit odd because I've been able to walk all weekend, and not like I've emptied my bowels into my pants! However, I'm lifting a little more (especially with the SLDL and leg press) and stretching afterwards using this random machine that isolates the inner and outer thighs. I think that's helping me a lot. :thumb:

This afternoon is back to chest. I think I'm going to stick with Incline Bench for a while, rather than incline DB. I also now do incline Smith presses for a drop set right at the end of my legs/triceps session as although it will mostly be hitting my tris, it gives my chest a tiny boost too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Is anyone who reads this going to that random Bodybuilding/Fitness show in Birmingham on May 9th? I got my ticket order confirmation. A couple of us from our gym are going to have a looky at the pros and the Strong Men etc...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish mate but all my time off is taken up with my son

I'm very jelous:thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll try and get plenty of pics to bring back!

Personally, I'm hyped to see Dennis Wolf in person. I bet his arms are bigger than my waist. LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish to mate, back away again now. I really want to take in a strongman comp as well.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Surely some of you boys should be looking to compete in one, nevermind watch one!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your arms are looking big for only 16inches mate:thumbup1:

Pretty good back too.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Surely some of you boys should be looking to compete in one, nevermind watch one!


Well... I'd like to think that a PL comp is in my future...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

So it should be, dude. Depending where and when, I love to be able to turn up and be in the audience like "I know that guy!"... but then the other peeps will be thinking "like f**k he does!"... :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that your last pictures r quality mate im new to the site just browsing a few threads and thought id say good luck mate ohhh and how did you go about getting tickets for the comp in birmingham? lookin good pal


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A guy from our gym ordered them online, man. I dunno much more about it than that. LOL

Thanks for the compliment, man!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chest, biceps and abs today.

incline bench press - 70k - 10, 10, 8, 8

flat dumbell press - 35k DBs - 10, 10, 8, 8

weighted dips (weight around neck) - BW + 15k - 10, 8, 8

low-cable incline flye things - 25k per side - 10, 10, 10

descending angle flyes (high-low) - 22k DBs - 10, 10, 10

seated dumbell curls - 22k dbs - 10, 10

wide-grip preacher ez curls - 15k bar + 40k - 10, 10

narrow-grip preacher ez curls - 15k bar + 40k - 10, 10

standing high-cable curls - 30k per side - 10, 10, 10

descending set sit-ups - all 6 pegs - 10 on each

descending set leg raises - all 6 pegs - 10 on each

I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow to do my cardio, with the intention of getting 40mins. Yeah, it's optimistic, but I think separating weights and cardio completely is the only way I'll ever build up to a decent fitness level, and also cut in a little bit further.

Must get my bf% measured this week.

Weighed in on... Friday(?) at 13st 7lbs.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks a good sesh mate!! Still jealous of the comp you're off to.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I managed 40 mins of cardio tonight. It was horrible. Really horrible.

10 mins running on treadmill

10 mins rowing

10 mins exercise bike

10 mins cross trainer

I think I took off around 550-600 calories.

I don't like it at all. I hope two of these sessions a week will help me get the bodyfat down. If not, nothing will.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders and back on Wednesday went well. I really like that workout. It's probably my favourite of the three.

Another cardio day yesterday.

Legs later today.

This $hit better be getting me somewhere...


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Shoulders and back on Wednesday went well. I really like that workout. It's probably my favourite of the three.
> 
> Another cardio day yesterday.
> 
> ...


It's getting you bigger, stronger and more defined :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. That's what I keep telling myself. We'll see if that works in the middle of my fourth set of squats in... an hour or so. LOL


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good mate, id try do more variations on your lower pec region, thats about it, well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, man. If your pic's anything to go by, it's the good stuff!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Well... I'm still coming last in the Great UKM Deadlift Race... However, I hit a personal best of 3 x 8 with 120k today. Yeah, it's laughable compared to some of you bada$$ mofos... Still, I'm pretty proud. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate that's a great deadlift:beer: even if chris an darren are still ahead:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cut the reps. Up the sets. Up the weight. 5x5 is excellent for deads.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The problem with increasing sets is it will take me longer to finish ym workout. It sounds silly, probably, but my shoulder/back/abs workout take me around 1 1/2 -2hrs (depending who stops me for a chat between sets!)...

Is 5x5 quicker than 3x8-10? If so, I'm in.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It takes a little longer - recovery time may be slightly longer as you're lifting more weight.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

8 @ 120 is not to be sniffed at, not sure if I could manage that.

I do 5 x 5 as well, works well for me, but it does take up a sizeable chunk of the day. Back and bi's with cardio can easily be 2 - 2 1/2 hours.

and at least your deads are increasing, mine are going nowhere. It seems my body will only allow me to improve at 1 lift every few weeks. Was MP this week so deads are screwed lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> 8 @ 120 is not to be sniffed at, not sure if I could manage that.
> 
> I do 5 x 5 as well, works well for me, but it does take up a sizeable chunk of the day. *Back and bi's with cardio can easily be 2 - 2 1/2 hours.*
> 
> and at least your deads are increasing, mine are going nowhere. It seems my body will only allow me to improve at 1 lift every few weeks. Was MP this week so deads are screwed lol


Excuse me? I do pull and cardio in 1h 20...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I manage 5x5 on Deadlifts, BB Bent Over Rows, Lat Pulldowns & 3x8 on Bicep Curls and im usually done around 45 mins from start to finish.

Stop chatting and start training :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs today, and saw another power increase.

My squats went well - 1 x 10 x 100k, 2 x 8 x 120k, 1 x 6 x 130k.

My leg press also went up - 1 x 10 x 240, 1 x 10 x 260, 2 x 10 x 280 (dunno what the sled itself counts as so havent included that.

Also upped my triceps routine by an extra 2.5k for skullcrushers/close grip ez-bar bench superset.

Quite happy with that. However, my GF says I've begun to lsoe a little mass from my legs since I upped my cardio, so I'm becoming mindful of muscle wasteage in that region.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The strength upgrade continues. Today, with minor help from a pair of spotters, I hit 6 reps with 35k dumbells for Shoulder Press. That's one goal shattered. Plenty more to come.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate that's awesome


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeez, thats a hell of a weight to shift!!!

I'm getting well left behind these days. I need to up my game a bit.

Thats you AND the hairy little love monkey beating me overhead!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO.

Atleast you LOOK the part, man!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Things have continued to go well. I'm trying to work out why (without angering whichever Gods are currently smiling on me!) and think it might be down to switching my protein over to MultiPower D-Fine and starting up with two doses of L-Glutamine per day. I was previously taking MultiPower Whey Protein which allegedly had enough Glutamine in it, but I seriously doubt that now.

Anyhow, this is a quick snap my GF just took on her mobile to send to a mate of hers. I feel flattered. :thumb:



I reckon it makes it look like my chest and shoulders are coming along, and the abs are looking a tad better (maybe?).


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

traps are looking huge mate!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your chest has come on leaps and bounds well done that's awesome progress :thumbup1:

I agree your abs look great as well

Only thing I can say is your traps are abut over powering but that's not a bad thing I'd swap you them for mine any day


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

The pic was taken the day after a shoulder/back workout, so that might be why my traps look over-sized there?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Crippling DOMS today. Normally, DOMS from legs waits until Sunday to strike, but it's a day early this week. I think it may be because I shook things up a bit and tried a couple of sets of single-leg presses. They're bad in a good way, kinda, if you get what I mean. These could become a regular part of my legs day.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Being in a scenic town with popular riverside pubs seems to be working to my advantage right now, as the slightest hint of sunshine and everyone is down there, leaving the gym pretty much abandoned as compared to Monday nights at any other time.

I managed to get a full chest workout in, completely unhindered, which is almost unheard of on a Monday night.

I managed to incline bench 70 for a set of 10, 75 for a set of 8 and 77.5 for 2 sets of 8. Next week, I'll try it with a 70k warm-up and then blast out 3 of 8 with 80k.

*touch wood* The Gods still seem to be smiling upon me and blessing me with strength upgrades almost every session...


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good man!

Keep it going !


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome mate

I love it when the gym is empty


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lucky bugger, ours is packed with doddering old bar stewards now!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It was quiet again this afternoon, but started to pick up just as I was finishing up. I'm not a selfish guy, or unsociable (for the most part), but you just can't beat an undisturbed workout.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Next week, I'll try it with a 70k warm-up and then blast out 3 of 8 with 80k.


^ Managed it today. I had a guy spotting me, but I don't think he actually touched the bar at all until the last 2-3 reps of the 4th set. I'm pretty happy with it.

Another small step... :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome mate by the sounds of it things are progressing nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*touch wood* :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I skipped cardio on Tuesday, so I had to do it today.

I managed a 15min treadmill run with 5mins at 7.5mph, 5mins at 8mph and the last 5mins at 8.5mph. The sweat was pouring off me, but it was worth it. After that, I managed 10mins on the exercise bike at level 6 on mountain setting and then 16mins on the crosstrainer at level 8 on interval.

Absolutely bollocksed now, but I feel quite good that my cardio is starting to improve.

In other news, I'm cutting down on training my abs from twice to once a week as I'm getting a little too much separation down the middle and I'm really not after that look at all. I'm keen to keep them tight and compact rather than looking like a bag of baguettes!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wish I had that problem :laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Soon enough, man. You keep up your current rate of progress and it'll be an issue very soon.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I'm happier with the new set of photo's. Not bad for 108kg.

You getting anymore photo's up soon??

Or dare i say it, post some training :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Post some training in what sense? Full workout regime etc?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good mate, abs are alot more defined, you've shedded loads of BF:thumbup1:

Those traps are awesome.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know, I don't even know what you're training or lifting these days.

It's like we're drifting apart :crying:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

:lol:

Drifting apart? NEVER. I'm not jealous of your blossoming romances with Beklet AND Darren. :thumb:

It's difficult to actually say what I lift, as lately (*touch wood*) I've been able to up the weights almost every session on the exercises that matter... so it's all going well thus far.

I'm debating intentionally letting my diet slip a bit and having something of an off-season/bulking thing for 4 weeks and then the following 4 to cut back up ready for the Summer, just to try and get a quick-fix mass thing going on.

Not sure about that yet though.

With things going well, thus far, I'm not too keen on pushing things too far.

Tiredness is a big problem for me lately. On days off, I can easily get 12hrs sleep and still want more. It's worrying the GF a bit, but there's not much I can do about it when I have to work unGodly hours so we can pay bills etc, and then jam in 5 gym sessions a week.

Worth it though.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Always worth it.

I'm thinking of running Clen when I am at home for 3 weeks to get ready for the summer, so I may go on a mini bulk for the rest of my time on here, but then again I am training for strength so I should really just concentrate on keeping the lifts going up, however, no harm in looking the part on the beach 

Make sure you pm me your number closer to the time so we can make some arrangements.

Are you doing both days at the expo?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Nah, man. Just the Saturday. I'm looking forward to it though. Should be more than enough to take in the sights etc!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anybody else suffer from lower back pain when using a treadmill? I don't get it every time I run, and when I do, it varies in intensity. Today, it forced me to cut a full 2mins off my run just on account of the discomfort. I say discomfort rather than pain because it seems to go very soon after I stop running, so it's not like an intense, prolonged agony.

Any tips, people?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's a treadmill? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I could say the same thing :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't ya just hate weeks with Public Holidays in them?

I have to work days on Friday, and the gym closes before I finish work... which means I lose a day.

Can't go Saturday because I'm on days again.

That means something has to give this week.

A cardio day, I think.

Problem is, that means I have to do my shoulders and back today, when I did my hcest and bices yesterday.

I'm gonna be proper tired...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You heavyweight "170k is light weight!" guys will laugh at me, but I hit a personal best with my squats today with 3 sets of 10 at 120k. I reckon I could get 150 for a couple, if I had an adequate spot. :thumb:

Also busting reps with 120k for single-leg presses :whistling: :thumb:

Also, this week, I have been supplementing my protein intake with a proper oldschool, cheap shake - low-fat, skimmed UHT milk, 4 1/2 tablespoons of Marvel dried milk and nesquik to taste. Gives me 35g of protein for only 1g of fat! :thumb: :lol:

Going well. Slow progress, but going onward!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate even slow progress is progress. Well done. You'll be doing 3 plates before you know it.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*fingers crossed* :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats mate, great lifting


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I got a few new pics today. Granted, the location isn't exactly glamorous (hardly Lee Labrada at the Acropolis, is it?), but they show some progress I've been making lately. I thought my legs were bigger than they appear in these pics, but oh well. The camera doesn't lie!

Also, a couple of Joe-style ab shots! Haha!






















































































I'm looking to bulk my legs and chest massively, and also add a little to my shoulders. Relatively happy with my arms and back. I estimate my bf% to be around 12ish. I'm kind of thinking about looking to do a BNBF show next year, though I have absolutely no idea how one goes about doing such a thing...?

Just a pipe dream.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It doesn't have to be. Just get your back a bit wider to make your waist look smaller, bring up your legs a bit, get on stage :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate Bank Holidays. My body knows it's Monday, but the gym's closed. Damnit.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe the forced rest did me some good as I seem to have been blessed with another strength upgrade.

*Incline Bench press*

*
*3 x 8 80k :thumb: :thumbup1:

1 x 20 60k

*Flat Dumbell Press*

*
*4 x 8 40k :thumb: :thumbup1:

*Dips*

*
*3 x 8 bw+15k

*Low Incline cable flye*

*
*3 x 8 20k per side

*Seated Db curl*

2 x 10 22k

*Wide-Grip EZ preacher curls*

2 x 8 50k (ez = 10k, right?)

*Close-Grip EZ preacher curls*

*
*2 x 8 50k

*High Cable Curls*

*
*2 x 10 35k

*High-Incline sit-ups*

*
*3 x 15

*High Incline leg raises*

3 x 15

Proper pleased that my chest strength is increasing. When I stretch out, I can feel it ripping that little bit deeper. I'll be happy when I can bust out 4 sets of 10 with 100k on the Incline Bench Press, and there's a pair of 60k DBs waiting for the day when I can Flat Bench them... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good pressing mate, very nice. And yes, the EZ bar is 10kg.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure if it's your posing mate, but your back looks alot bigger from the front, as opposed to a back shot:confused1:

Fair set of quads there aswell. :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I struggle with my lat spread. Sometimes it looks pretty good and other times it looks rather unimpressive. I'll just have to practise it more or something. :confused1:

Thanks for the confirmation, D! I thought it was 10k, but I wouldn't complain if somebody told me it's 15... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Ingga my man 

Strength i good to, you'll have the 100kg in no time bud.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Cardio today.

Not looking forward to it.

I might have to skip the treadmill and force myself to do the cross-trainer for longer or something, given that sometimes my back proper hurts from running about and all.

The problem with that is I find it hard (boring) to do one thing for too long. 15-16mins on any single cardio machine is testingmy patience really, so it suited me to do a 15 min run, 16min bike and 16min cross trinaer kinda thing.

Ugh.

Just have to see what happens when I walk through the door.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

:cursing: :2guns: :gun_bandana:  :death:

How I hate thee, cardio...

12 mins treadmill

11 mins exercise bike

20mins cross-trainer.

Took off around 500 calories.

Was hoping for 15mins on the treadmill, but my back started killing me. I'm told it may be my form (more than likely) and/or the trainers I wear, which have flat soles and are awesome for deadlifting and squatting but perhaps not the dog's b0ll0cks for running? I dunno. Kinda getting me down a bit though.

Also wanted 15 on the bike, but my thighs started killing me too.

Maybe I'll have better luck next week, I dunno. In the meantime, I might invest in a second pair of gym shoes, specifically for use on cardio days.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I did actually get around to buying some new shoes specifically for my cardio days. Some £20 Hi-Tec ones. They do help. I still have some lower back pain when running, but I seem to be able to make it to that all-important 15 minute mark.

Also took me a couple of days to cut the BF% back after a slight indulgence over Easter. All back in order now. LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pics ing I can't believe I missed them before! I must admit I think your back is a lot better than it looks in that rear lat spread pic mate it must just be your posing

Them pics show great progress and I hate you everytime I see your damn arms:lol: :thumb:

Why don't you invest in an iPod to watch a film on while doing cardio you will never get bored then I usualy end up wanting to do more cardio :laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll have to do something like that, man. It's odd how negatively it affects me if the TV is turned off in the cardio room or whatever. I hate cardio so much I have to find something to completely distract my mind from it, so a Video iPod would be a fantastic idea... 

Speaking of my arms ( :lol: ), the GF stopped me in my tracks a minute or two ago and said the light shining up off the glass coffee table caught me well and looked good, so she snapped me a few quick ones... :thumb: :whistling:
























What's your bi/tri workout like, man? I imagine you're doing too much for 'em?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bloody hell there's a huge diference there! I think I'll have to buy myself a coffee table 

You should of done your lat spread in that light

I only do 6sets for bi's and 5/6 sets for tris mate I use to do WAY too much for them but for the past 6 or 7 months I've been doing low volume


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow looking good there man. Arms and abs everywhere!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I like to really truncate my arm stuff, because Tris get a little bit from chest and shoulders (as we all know) and my Bis used to lag behind a little bit and are still responding to the workout.

Bis as as I said in my own thread - 2 sets seated DB curls, 2 sets wide grip EZ preacher, 2 sets narrow grip EZ preacher and 2 sets high cable curl to finish.

Tris is a nice little tri-set - EZ skullcrusher/close-grip EZ bench press/underhand cale curl - for three sets. Takes about 15 mins and gets an AMAZING pump.

Works for me (thus far!). Maybe give it a go and see how it works out for you, man?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I like to really truncate my arm stuff, because Tris get a little bit from chest and shoulders (as we all know) and my Bis used to lag behind a little bit and are still responding to the workout.
> 
> *Bis as as I said in my own thread* - 2 sets seated DB curls, 2 sets wide grip EZ preacher, 2 sets narrow grip EZ preacher and 2 sets high cable curl to finish.
> 
> ...


Thought this was your own thread????


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I got confused. It was a cardio day. Gimme a break, damnit. :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I like to really truncate my arm stuff, because Tris get a little bit from chest and shoulders (as we all know) and my Bis used to lag behind a little bit and are still responding to the workout.
> 
> Bis as as I said in my own thread - 2 sets seated DB curls, 2 sets wide grip EZ preacher, 2 sets narrow grip EZ preacher and 2 sets high cable curl to finish.
> 
> ...


thanks mate  I'll give that a go after my cut as there's little point in trying to add mass at the end of a cut :rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Thought this was your own thread????


OMG he got lost in his own journal .........PMSL - I do that all the time - cannot tell the diff between Yo's, GB's, WA's and mine - Chris - give the man a break .......unfortunately not everyone is a geordie ye nah


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah! It can happen to the best of us! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:laugh:

You're following me everywhere these days Jem eh! Must be my magnetic personality


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

For the first time ever, I managed a full hour of cardio.

15mins treadmill - 8mph - 239cals

15mins exercise bike - level 6 mountain - 180cals

30mins elliptical - level 8 interval - 368cals

So... 787cals.

Hopefully, I'll crank that up to a grand one day. It's a goal.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done mate an hour cardio kicks my ar*e i feel like am breathing through a mcdonalds straw afterwards lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, you haven't seen what I look like afterwards. The GF thinks I look like I'm about to kick the bucket!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Very difficult day yesterday, and not just the cardio thing.

3 years ago, my GF bought me a kitten for my birthday. Lovely little thing I personally picked out froma litter because of his adorable temperament. At any rate, he was only a few months old and had only started going outside for a couple of weeks when he staggered back home one morning. We think he was hit by a car.

He'd never been the same since, and we've nursed him pretty intensely for a few years now. Because he was so messed up, he lost his tail and almost all control of his kidney function and bladder movements, so at times we literally had to squeeze him to help him pee or he would have sustained incredible damage internally. Sometimes, that wasn't enough and he needed quite a lot of surgery to fix different problems.

A couple of months ago, we bought another batch of his medicines and made the tough decision that his quality of life was horrible and we'd run out of options with him. Yesterday, we came to his last dose. The vet came around to our house and the poor little fella was put to sleep amid many tears in the arms of the GF and myself.

I miss the little [email protected] more than anything, even though I know he wasn't living the happiest of lives.

I kinda feel like a pussy given that I'm 200lbs and like to think I'm pretty tough, but keep breaking down and crying.

Didn't want to go to the gym today, but forced myself to get to it and put in an alright legs/triceps session, but had to go outside a couple of times to get my head straight.

Why are the right decisions never the easiest to make?

Anyway, here's a few pictures of the little guy.

R.I.P. Marv


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gutted for you mate.....don't really know what to say.

My thoughts are with you big guy!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, dude. And to Big Darren. It means a lot to me. I'll buy ya both a shake this time next week.

:beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Think we'll get you one fella instead eh!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My back and shoulders feel really pumped today. Did a little bit extra as I'm pretty dead set on stepping on stage this time next year and I have to start adding mass now. Not easy, really... still... it's a goal.

*DB Shoulder Press*

3 x 10 x 30k DBs

*Machine Shoulder Press*

1 x 10 x 58k (allegedly)

I added the machine press for the 4th set because the 35k DBS are just that little bit too heavy to do on my own without someone watching.

*Seated Lateral Raise*

3 x 10 x 12.5k

1 x 20 x 7.5k

*Incline Prone Flye*

3 x 10 x 12.5k

1 x 20 x 7.5k

*Chins*

1 x 8 x bodyweight

2 x 8 x bw+5k

*Deadlift*

3 x 10 x 120k

*Bent Over Row/Seated Cable Row superset*

3 x 10 x 50k/3 x 10 x 12 plate things (I forget the alleged weights...)

*Standing Straight-Arm Press-Down*

3 x 10 x 30k

*Barbell/DB shrug superset*

3 x 10 x 100k/3 x 10 x 40k DBs

Finished up with some torso twists and seated good mornings to stretch out. Feels good. Those added burner sets on the side laterals and prone flyes really amped the pump in my delts. Loving that.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Right you big stud, when you at the expo? Saturday?

I'm all booked up, have the tickets and the hotel.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes mate, Saturday. Proper looking forward to it. All that free stuff... and the pro's posing etc. I'll pm you my number so you can drop me a text or whatever on the day and I'll hook up with ya for a shake or something. LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Made it to the Expo today, which was awesome. I thought I'd be really grumpy and tired because of a distinct lack of sleep doe to working nights right before we had to leave (pretty much), but I guess the excitement of the day kept me going.

About 5 minutes after walking in, I came across the Met-Rx stand when it was still very quiet and (after some prodding from the gf and buddies) I approached Mark Felix to shake his hand, have a conversation and get a photo taken. The dude's awesome, really made the effort to talk to me and that made my day. I told him I'm a big fan because he goes out there and enters other comps like the Highland Games etc and a little joking question about whether he'd beat Kevin Nee at teh deadlifting this year (after losing to him in the Super Series last year), he told me that none of the Strogmen had anything on him with regards to the deadlift and he'd always smash them! Hilarious. I don't doubt him though! Apparently, he's competing next week in America someplace... I think he said Colorado. Class guy.

Later on, I caught most of Dorian's seminar which was pretty interesting. It was after that when I resolved to buy a dvd and picture from his stand. The DVD was £25 and the picture was £10, both of which he kindly autographed, and then agreed to have a picture taken with me. At the time, I felt a little bitter that he didn't make time to talk to me, but in retrospect there was quite a queue building up and he had a lot on his mind as he's involved in the running of the show. I would have liked to talk to him and get some of his opinions about the changing of the judge's favourites in the sport, so hopefully that chance will arise another day. He's still massive. 18 stone, which you might not think to look at him, but I'm 14 stone and when I stood next to him he suddenly appeared much bigger. A class guy in all. I really hope to meet him again.

Also saw some guys demonstrating the clean and jerk and the snatch, which was very interesting. Unfortunately, just after the GF and I had departed the stand, one of them had a horrible accident, and I'm glad I didn't see it as I'm a bit squeamish. Hope the dude's ok. I did manage to get a picture of a guy successfully clean and jerking 190k, which is just insane.

Really wanted to meet Michael Bisping, but there was a Hell of a crowd around him by the time we got to the stand. Pretty much impossible to get a picture of him as so many people were dragging him this way and that, so I missed out there, which was a shame.

Kind of gutted Dennis Wolf no-showed, but I hear he injured himself and wish him all the best in his recovery!

Kai Greene's guest posing was interesting. In fairness, the dude is almost Coleman-esque huge but I wasn't such a fan of his routine. Seemed to be more about weird high-concept ballet meets breakdancing rather than displaying the hard work of his many hours in the gym in a traditional way, which is what I guess splits fans of the sport down the middle. I like his shape and size and symmetry, but not so much his posing. Here's to hoping he comes up with a better one for the Olympia!

Oh, not to forget that I met up with Chris and Darren, who were cool as fu(k. Always cool to meet online buddies for real, and we had a couple of good chats as we bumped into eachother during the course of the afternoon. Saw Joe (jw007) but despite his surprisingly diminutive stature, he still exuded intimidating Alpha rays which held be back from introducing myself... kinda. LOL.

Great day overall.

Onto the pics...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Mark Felix is a grand chap! Met him a couple of times on local strongmen circuit and always had a craic!

Looking forward to having a mooch tomorrow!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo yo! You get home alright yet or are you stopping over in Brum?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm home and zombiefied. Not uploading photos till tomorrow. Went back to Chris's hotel for a few jars and nearly missed my train!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha! Kinda whacked myself. I wish I'd invested in the weekend pass now, but then the pros might get to thinking I'm some kinda crazy stalker guy likely to fall about with groupie-esque swoonage. Would they be wrong? Who knows. Fiscal debilitation deprived us of the opportunity to determine what could have happened!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure they're used to it, considering. I've got some good photos, could have got more maybe but hey, such is life. Now just finding out that I walked past loads of forum members and didn't recognise or see them!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My GF keeps going on about how randomly cheerful you were. LOL. I think you might be in with a chance here...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Erm she *does* know I play for the other team??


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Darren - yeah, she does. Maybe I'm just so damned grumpy all the time she's confused by such a ray of sunshine!

GG - much appreciated Will have a looky.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It was great to meet you to big man!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Big? The pic clearly shows you and Darren dwarf me! Both in better shape than your pics and journals make out.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

nice pics mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're trying to get in my pants, you had me with that t-shirt and talking dirty in Norwegian.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO

Oh, you don't know the half of it, you big bear...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Got some decent cardio in today.

I'm thinking I may have lost some mass from my legs, which is obviously a bad thing, so I've shaken things up a bit with regards to cardio. Sticking solely with the cross-trainer now as it impacts my hips and knees less (they play me up a bit sometimes, which isn't good for a 26 y/o!), and takes less of a direct toll on my thighs.

Today, I did 60mins in 4 consecutive 15min sessions with about a minute or 90 seconds rest between them.

1. Mountain setting, level 8, 15 mins, 169cals

2. Interval setting, level 8, 15 mins, 169 cals

3. Fitness setting, level 8, 15 mins, 175cals

4. Rolling setting, level 8, 15 mins, 175 cals

So a nice total of 688 calories burned off. I sweat like a pig, but don't feel as absolutely f*cked as I usually do. This might be the way forward.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have found what works best for you mate, no point in loosing size on the legs


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm debating ditching squats in favour of leg presses on the 45 degree plate-loaded machine we have. I already use it for single-leg presses, but I'm kind of worried that when I squat I'm too concerned with form as I have a tendency to use my lower back too much (apparently). As it's pretty much impossible to use your back with leg presses, I'm wondering if that might be a better option for me?

Any thoughts, guys?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would stick with squats personaly mate and just pre exhaust with leg extensions and legpress (or single) then your quads will take most of the work and you can use less weigh

Just my 50p's worth LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Or you could just sort your form out you big girl


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Big? The pic clearly shows you and Darren dwarf me! Both in better shape than your pics and journals make out.


Just saw this, cheers matey. A few people have said that I look better in real life than my pics make out.

Now either thats a compliment or you were all lying about my pics in the first place 

I'm going to start getting a big head soon if this carries on


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I wasn't lying. I'm more in lust than ever.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I think lighting plays such a key part in pictures that it's hard to truly get an idea how the person actually looks in 3D. Chris, your chest, traps and upper back were looking pretty good from what I saw. Your chest was certainly better than mine! Bit trickier to tell which were Darren's strong points as he was wearing that big red hoody, but he certainly seemed a lot smaller than I thought he would.

Shoulders and back went pretty well today. The guys in the gym think that if I'm busting 120 for 3 x 10 on deadlifts, then my 1rm could be around the 200k mark. I might have to put that to the test next week...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Smaller? You mean that in a good way I hope...

DO NOT try to jump straight to a big 1RM. You will have to build up to it. Lifting 200 for 1 is nothing like 120 for 10. Next week try 140 for 3 or so, then build up 10kg each week for 1 till you feel good to go. Warm-up also has to be different - you do 1 or 2 light sets to limber up then progressively heavier weights for 3-1 reps.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah. I'd best bear that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to agree BIG time with that Ingga, I could bust out 20 with 120 and no straps I reckon, but my 1rm is only 205kg. I'm not trying to knock you or anything here, I just don't want to see you get hurt mate.

When doing 1rm's as Darren said, you need to build up doing triples and doubles.

Personally I would have you as a 170kg 1rm at the moment, which is a good lift, you may do more.

Working on 170kg I would do a good warmup session, then do 120kg for 5 (which you know you can do with ease).

Then maybe 5 at 130kg

3 at 140kg

3 at 145kg

2 at 150kg

2 at 155kg

1 at 160kg

1 at 165kg last 2 are good just to see if you can bust out the 170.

Thats just off the top of my head when I am drunk  but you get the idea, that way you are not fatiguing yourself to much by doing sets of 5 before your big lift. Plus each weight warms you up nicely for the next one!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Might well give that scheme a go next week!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Cardio again today. This crosstrainer idea seems to be working out well for me.

173 - lvl8/15mins/mountain

176 - lvl8/15mins/interval

178 - lvl8/15mins/fitness

177 - lvl8/15mins/rolling

---

704 - total cals burned


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

700 cals in an hour is awesome mate I was only burning 400 in 1 hour 20 minutes!

Well done I bet your knackered after that


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A bit, aye, but I feel physically exhausted rather than just a sack of varying aches and pains. Running is not for me. Even on my best day, I'd come home with back ache, sore hips, knees and even ankles. Cycling burned the f*ck out of my thighs and I blame it for a lot of my mass loss in the region. Rowing was out of the question because after back day, it's the last thing I wanted to be doing. LOL.

The Crosstrainer is a blessing. Besides, I can see the TV from my favourite one without arcing my neck oddly. When I say favourite one, it has better handles, IMHO... and I can see the TV... F*ck it, if I'm on the thing for an hour, I want to be as comfortable as possible!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*Legs* and *triceps* today. F*cking legs...

*Squat*

1 x 10 x 120k

2 x 8 x 130k

1 x 10 x 80k (front)

*SLDL*

4 x 10 x 100k

*Single Leg Press*

1 x 10 x 120+sled

2 x 10 x 160+sled

*Toe Press*

2 x 10 x 120k+sled - wide

2 x 10 x 120k+sled - close

*Seated Calf Raise*

2 x 10 x 80k - wide

2 x 10 x 80k - close

*Leg Curl/Extension Superset*

2 x 10 x peg 20/2 x 10 x peg 18

*Skullcrusher/EZ CGBP/Underhand cable pressdown tri-set*

3 x 10 x 50k/3 x 10 x 50k/3 x 10 x 30k


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

GG - You posted here just to make me jealous that you can swim in the sea anytime you please, right? LOL

It worked. Haha.

RE: Legs yesterday.

Something's gone very wrong with my lower back. I dunno when exactly it happened as I didn't feel anything during the workout itself, but at work last night I felt like a cripple. I can walk fine, but not jog. I can sit down, but getting back up hurts pretty badly, as does turning or bending at the waist.

I'm going to catch an 8hr-or-so kip and see if that helps at all. If not, I'm going to have to drop in at the Quack's and have it looked at. *fingers crossed* this is something that just passes as I've not had anythign like this before.

Please Gods, let THIS ONE be trivial...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i hope it turns out ok mate i done my back a few months ago and im still not recovered!

fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got out of bed. It feels better than it was, but still not 100%. I'll let it play out until Monday and go from there, I think.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My back feels fine now. Must have done something wrong with squats or SLDL. Will have to be mindful of that this week. Was a bit worrying at the time. I thought a disc had slipped or something.

Looking for a consensus here. As I've made clear, I'm "hoping" to get up on stage around this time next year... and I'm thinking maybe I should do a pre-contest test-run this summer just to see how it goes. Is that advisable or a waste of time? Should I continue to concentrate on adding lean-ish mass or is it standard practise to have a trial run?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ouch! Glad you got your neck sorted out. Mine has an odd quirk whereby it stiffens up and I have to crack it every so often, but it's fine right after.

I might have to try swimming at some point. I went through a phase of it last year, but I quickly found that I lacked the grace most people around me seemed to have! LOL.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good news about the back mate

Are you going to do your comp prep next year yourself or you going to get a prep guy? If your getting a prep guy it might be worth consulting them now to get there thoughts on either a lean bulk or diet


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I dunno yet, Joey. I've nly really just since the Expo decided that I do want to do it, so starting to draw up some plans now.

I used this form http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm and my calipers to measure my bodyfat just now. I'd estimated about 12% but feared it might be as much as 15, though it's actually 11.86887782046233%. Well, 11.8% for short. Not a bad guess, eh?

Got some pics too, just hitting compulsories to get an idea of current size, rip and improvements to be made. My hams are lagging a bit, IMHO, but my chest and shoulders are starting to pick up, so I'm relatively happy with ongoing progress there. I know my posing's not exactly legendary and the lighting isn't ideal, but just to give an idea.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking in good shape mate. B/F i'd say 12-13, bery hard to tell with lighting. It's no higher than that imo though.

Chest seems to be improveing, some nice bi's you got on the go to mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, aye, 12%ish is how the reading came out with callipers and the 7-point measuring system. Will have to dip down to 4-6% for stage shape, most likely.

Gotta start hitting up the tanning booth. LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You look bigger there than you did with clothes on...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Isn't that what everyone says about naturals? LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking good mate I'd love your lower lats! Chest is coming along nicely but the fact that your bi's are mahoosive prob dosent help your chest on the side poses but that's not a bad thing


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

11.86 rounded is 11.9 muppet :tongue: I only point this out as I am extremely jealous of your condition and want to poke you in the eye!

I should get my BF done as well, although I am dreading it


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The four of us should hook up sometime, get a workout in, get all our BF% things done and some pics etc. I've got three weeks off work in August. When are you guys on shore leave (Joey, Chris) or generally doing nothing (Big D)?

Joey, I'd trade my lower lats for your legs... :thumb:

Chris, I'd take some of your bodyfat if I could take your pecs too... :thumb:

Darren... well, the ability to deadlift would be nice :lol: :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Free all August... so far.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome stuff! We should definitely set something up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm back August 14th


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And have been summonsed down south.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

South or "SAAAAAAAAAAAAAHF" as in London?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That there London.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Indeed, so it is


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

As long as we can do chest


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Me? Chest with you two behemoths? You're trying to kill a guy you've only met once? And I thought you were nice...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If I was trying to kill you we'd do deads. We should do squats, as Chris squats like a girl.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris squats silly weight. I can get 130 for 8. Can't we do cardio? LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris squats 140 for 3.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh... haha... Maybe I can match him, even if not trump his ass...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

what is this? Take the p1ss out of Chris day? We'll do chest as we are all round about the same weights!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Are we f**k?!

I could probs get... 6 reps with 100 flat benching. Haven't done it in ages. Suppose I could give it a go for a one-off YouTube LOL-Fest.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

There we go then, sorted


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I tried a new leg workout today, partly just to mix things up and partly because my back problem scare thing last week has put me off back squats (atleast for the moment). I find I can really get a good mind-muscle connection when I do leg presses as I have so much less to worry about than when squatting.

Not saying I'll never back squat again, but just leaving well alone for a little while. Laugh if you must!

*Front squats/leg press*

4x80k / 1 x 200k+sled - 1 x 240k+sled - 1 x 280k+sled

*SLDL/Single leg press*

4 x 100k / 3 x 120k+sled

*Toe press/seated calf raises*

4 x 120k+sled (2 close, 2 wide) / 4 x 80k (2 close, 2 wide)

*Leg Extension/Leg curl*

3 x lvl 18 / 3 x lvl 20

*Skullcrusher/EZ close-grip bench/underhand pressdown*

3 x 50k / 3 x 50k / 3 x 30k


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs today. Wow, been a whole week since I updated. Damn. At any rate, I tried a new formula and I can feel a kind of ache that has been absent for some time, atleast without back, hip and ankle pain.

*Front Squats/SLDL*

4 x 10 x 80k/4 x 10 x 90k

*Leg Press*

1 x 10 x 240

1 x 10 x 260

1 x 10 x 280

1 x 13 x 300 (last three were partials, but I had something of a two-man audience egging me on, so I went for it!)

*Single Leg Press*

3 x 10 x 120k

*Leg Curl/Extension*

3 x 10 x plate 20???/3 x 10 x plate 18??? (not sure of actual weight)

*Toe Press*

3 x 10 x 120k close

3 x 10 x 120k wide

Triceps after that, but as I'm happy with my tris, I'm not looking to change anything up for them just yet.

I'm thinking this new leg workout might be a keeper.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn that's a good workout!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I imagine I'm going to pay for it come Sunday with the DOMS. LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

ElfinTan is too close to shaming me with the Leg Press. I'm going to have to shoot for 320 tomorrow, I think.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

hehehehe!!!! :whistling:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pressing man, doesn't Tan do like 400kg lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I could say "NO F**KIN' WAY!", but I suspect she probably could bust a 1rm with 400k. LOL

I've just got up. I'll have my shake and all that, grab a spot of lunch with the GF (meanign she has lunch and I get some diet epsi and a handful of NOX pills...) and then I'll hit the gym. I feel pretty good today. Nearly 12hrs sleep and I'm feeling fine.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

5 @ 445kg (not including sledge) :whistling: .....and yes my hands are on my fcking knees....well actually it's my elbows:tongue:

If it makes you feel better I'm a sh*t squatter!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Me too. Well, I can front-squat with pansy weights... but leg press is my new Safe Zone. 445... Hmm... I dunno if ours will fit 445... Might have to jam an Olympic bar across the top of it and load that up too...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LOL - ours are pre weighted and big 145kg lump on it before you even start and our little one starts at 85/90kg. Mr G has a mate that makes us loads off weird and wonderful stuff! The best thing was having to cart up the 145kg to the 2nd floor as the lift does't work.....luckily I was notin that day :0)


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*Front Squats/SLDL*

1 x 10 x 80k/1 x 10 x 90k

1 x 10 x 85k/1 x 10 x 90k

1 x 10 x 87.5k/1 x 10 x 102k (random 6k plates)

1 x 10 x 90k/1 x 10 x 102k +10k from last week on front squat

*Leg Press*

1 x 10 x 240

1 x 10 x 280

1 x 10 x 310

1 x 10 x 320 +20k from last week, still not quite on Tan's level...

*Single Leg Press/Toe Press Wide/Toe Press Narrow (triple set)*

3 x 10 x 120k/3 x 10 x 120k/3 x 10 x 120k

*Leg Curl/Extension*

3 x 10 x plate 20???/3 x 10 x plate 18??? (not sure of actual weight)

So, the front squat is coming along and the leg press is ticking over slowly. :thumb:

I also did my usual triceps workout at the end and then decided I'd probably better start training forearms. Proper killing me now. Ouch! :cursing:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> LOL - ours are pre weighted and big 145kg lump on it before you even start and our little one starts at 85/90kg. Mr G has a mate that makes us loads off weird and wonderful stuff! The best thing was having to cart up the 145kg to the 2nd floor as the lift does't work.....luckily I was notin that day :0)


I bet you knew it was arriving that day and made sure you weren't around! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh you so don't need to train forearms. Hammer curls, deadlifts, rows, chins - all you need.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ya reckon? I'd wondered about that. I never used to train them because small forearms suited me more for MMA, but now I've shifted to bodybuilding I notice a lot of the pics I see of guys onstage have massive forearms. Do you reckon mine are proportionate enough already?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Need to see them TBH.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm. Next lot of pics due in August to see what differences I've made in the year since I put my first ones up.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

This new leg stuff's really doing something to my hams. This is the first time I've had DOMS worse in my hams than my quads, not to say my quads are having an easy time of it. *fingers crossed* I might actually be onto something here...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo for leg DOMS!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. Yeah... except getting into and out of the car were troublesome... and walking around Morissons like I'd cacked my pants or something. LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I love your supersets! And looks like they are doing the trick too!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*fingers crossed*

Thanks!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I am not up to legs today. I've contracted some kind of disease. LOL. Dunno what it is, but my neck's all swollen up and my throat is killing me. Can't even brush my teeth because holding my mouth open hurts. It's making me feel generally rough as f**k... contsantly cold etc. I'll hit the gym and try to bust out my triceps stuff, but I don't envision anything happening for my legs this week. Maybe a week off will do them some good anyway.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I went and forced myself through a decent workout. I dropped the number of sets on everything to 3. A real problem arose when the gf bought me some Benylin capsules and I hate to refuse them because they're made with an ephedrine base and I don't think it'd bode well for future natty contests. What a suck-fest.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Last night, our kitten decided to run a free-funning rampage around the living room and, in the midst of her destuction, lay my Walmart Wave Thor... decapitated by a fall from the top of a book case. Anyway, I was attempting to reattach the aforementioned head (rather than cruise eBay to spend £30+ on a new one!) when my GF noticed some random red marks on my back and decided to take a picture to show me. I wasn't so much botered about the marks, but the awesome size of my back. LOL. I think there might be some serious growth going on there...

What do ya think?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Back looking beasty there mate.

Some good size seems to be going on you lately.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*fingers crossed*

I've been getting some good advice lately, and it seems to be paying off. By the time I'm due for some more pictures (2nd week of August), there should be something worth looking at... I hope!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Back is looking VERY nice there Zig, some nice thickness - never mind the width.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick one taken to show my ever-improving conditioning.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Where have you been hiding lately mate?

Nice front bi there mate, looking lean as hell.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Very very busy with work and the gym and Mafia Wars on Facebook. LOL

Had a bit of a slip-up with the sunbed yesterday and spent ever so slightly too long in there. Will have to invest in a lot of After-Sun this week...

How about you, man? Still keeping track of your "meds"?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking lean matey


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Very very busy with work and the gym and Mafia Wars on Facebook. LOL
> 
> Had a bit of a slip-up with the sunbed yesterday and spent ever so slightly too long in there. Will have to invest in a lot of After-Sun this week...
> 
> How about you, man? Still keeping track of your "meds"?


 PMSL yeah my meds are still on the go. Just Test at the moment whilst this bicep tear heals, which is taking forever:cursing:

Currently on keto aswell, which frankly is sh!t.

Looking to get around as lean as yourself:thumbup1:

Whats your bf?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Varies between about 10 and 12, usually. Mostly 12ish.

How'd you mess up your bicep then?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I really have to start a proper plan for this showing stuff, if I'm to go ahead with it.

Right now, I'm looking at the BNBF Newport show in July of next year. One of the girls from our gym is entering the figure category this year, so good luck to her. I wish I could make it there to watch and support and case the joint etc, but work won't allow it.

So... 12 months.

I'm walking around at 14st on the button at around 12% BF on average, and it's not too difficult to maintain.

One plan of action is to do a bulk from November to March and then take the follwing 12 weeks to diet down.

If I do that, I need to decide whether to lean bulk or go for a balls-out dirty bulk.

Another, which was suggested today, is that I could just carry on as I am with slow but steady progress and then I might be ok with a 10 week diet up to the show.

Wondering what you guys think.

I don't even know what weight class I'd be in...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I did it DLing mate, well annoyed.

As for you show,i'd go for it, your in good shape.

I'd be inclined to LEAN bulk for as long as possible. Then do your diet as suggested, this way you know you can be in good condition, where as if your BF is higher, problems can occur etc.

Just my opinion.

If you can get on stage and like 12stones something, i think you would look great.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, 12st is probably realistic. 14st = 196lbs / 100 = 1.96 x 12 = 23.5 which means I'm carrying 23.5lbs of fat at the moment (12%)... so yeah, 12 - 12 1/2st.

I might try and stay lean, as you suggest, man. Certainly make things easier next year. LOL.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Been a while now...

Here's a couple of place-holder pics until I can get some proper ones. I'm pretty happy with my back. Conditioning had slipped ever so slightly during a bit of a binge-week on Holiday, but almost reclaimed it now *fingers crossed* Well, I guess I'll let you be the judges of that!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't seem to see them mate:confused1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Should be fixed now, man


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah can see it now.

Looking good, would say i don't think your quite as lean as you were before, but not far off at all.

Those are impressive guns aswell.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Aye. I over-did the ice cream that week. LOL. Another week or so and I'll be back to where I was... I think!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey hey Viking Warrior....nice to see you back and not looking too shabby:thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. Trying not to. LOL. How's you doing?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Haha. Trying not to. LOL. How's you doing?


Fine and dandy...all seems to be moving in the right direction although it can be a head fck lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Aye, I know that feeling. You still leg-pressing crazy weights?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You can still see your abs - don't be too concerned!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I just finished catching up with your journal, Big D. Crazy squatting weights now. Fair play to you, man!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Aye, I know that feeling. You still leg-pressing crazy weights?


Not had a heavy leg press session for a while but I do feel one coming on lol. I was training my quads with a lass who wasn't quite as strong so we were doing other stuff but she has pretty good legs and a weak back so we have had to change things so am back to billy no mates for quads which to be fair will suit me fine.....can make myself sick


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a training partner this week, so I might see how good he is at spotting me for some heavy front squats. I leave the leg press to singles, so not much point trying massive weights and killing myself (though many would probably love to see that happen! Haha!). You lining yourself up for a comp or still happy training hard and supporting the hubby?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I have a training partner this week, so I might see how good he is at spotting me for some heavy front squats. I leave the leg press to singles, so not much point trying massive weights and killing myself (though many would probably love to see that happen! Haha!). You lining yourself up for a comp or still happy training hard and supporting the hubby?


Have a bash at the staggered leg press.....really good for quads and you don't need to go heavy.

Supporting that mad man of mine is just part of the contract lol. I am aiming to have a bash myself next year so have some serious work cut out for me so it's all good fun. Would love to do physique but no way I could put on the size needed without amounts of drugs I'm not willing to take (the amounts that is lol) so will probably be looking at trained figure which is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too girlie for me but it's the only option!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, rs, mate!

Elf - you've got the mindset for it, just a matter of getting it all together. I think you'll do really well in the figure category


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jolly kind of you to say so x


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Having had last week off for fun and ice cream, I kind offigured legs days would be the real bastard to get back into and I wasn't wrong.

*Front Squat/EZ Bar SLDL*

4 x 90k/4 x 90k

*Single Leg Press*

4 x 160k + sled

*Toe Press wide/Toe Press narrow/Leg Curl/Leg Extension (Giant Set)*

120k + sled/120k + sled/plate 20 (dunno weigt)/plate 18 (dunno weight)

Legs feel right proper slaughtered!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chest and cardio today. As part of my new split, we make Monday the easiest day (relatively speaking). One of the PTs from the gym tries to train with me now, so I have a decent spotter for the most part. It's helping me much more than I thought it would, even though he doesn't neccessarily have to force me all the time, just the confidence of having someone who knows what they're doing being there for when the reps get really tough.

*Flat DB Press*

2 x 10 x 42.5s

2 x 10 x 45s

*Incline DB Press*

2 x 10 x 35s

2 x 10 x 40s

*Incline Flye*

2 x 25s

*Flat Flye*

2 x 25s

*Decline DB Press*

2 x 35s

*Versaclimber machine* (belongs in the Tower of London!)

3 x 5min rounds, 1min rest in between


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back and Traps today. Nice hard session. I should have done cardio afterward, but was pretty smashed, so skipped it. I'll take the dog out for a long walk later. That counts, right?

*Chins/Pull-Ups (wide overhand grip)*

3 x 8 x bw+7.5k

*Deadlifts*

3 x 10 x 120k

*EZ Bar Bent-Over Row/Seated Row superset*

3 x 10 x 70k / 3 x 10 x 60k

*Wide-Grip Straight-Arm Pressdown*

1 x 10 x 30k

1 x 10 x 35k

1 x 10 x 40k

*Barbell Shrugs/Dumbell Shrugs superset*

3 x 10 x 120k / 3 x 10 x 50k DBs


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Walking the dog IS my cardio at the moment! She's loving it lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. I din't even get around to that. Went to Spoons for what they define as a "large" mixed grill. In fairness, a mixed grill has to do a lot to impress me since the time I had a 48oz one at the Abercrave Arms in Abercrave (someplace near Swansea), but still... a little more steak wouldn't have gone amiss. No cardio, but some solid protein loading. Worked for me!

Shoulders, bi's, tri's and forearms later today.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

*Shoulders and Arms*

*Seated DB Press*

1 x 10 x 30ks

2 x 10 x 35ks

1 x 10 x 40ks (bit more influence from my spotter on the last few here!)

*Seated Lateral Raises*

1 x 10 x 15ks

3 x 10 x 12.5ks

*Prone Flye*

4 x 10 x 20ks

*Seated Curl*

2 x 8 x 25ks

*Preacher Curl Wide*

2 x 10 x 50k

*Preacher Curl Narrow*

2 x 10 x 50k

*High Cable Curl*

2 x 10 x 35ks

*Skullcrusher/EZ Bar CGBP/Underhand Pressdowns Tri-Set*

3 x 10 x 50k/3 x 10 x 50k/3 x 10 x 30k

*Dips*

2 x 10 x bw

Then some minor forearms stuff


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Solid DB pressing, dude.

10 reps at 40k is good going


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I was pretty happy with it


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hit a real goal today.

For my fourth set of flat DB presses, I got out ten tough reps with the 50ks.

Proper ecstatic... and sore. LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Ingaa dude.

Sorry I haven't been around as much as usual, having issues.

Hope you're well in yourself and keep up those awesome numbers you seem to have found!!!

[email protected] xxx


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha! I love you too, dude x

How's it going your end, man? Still going for power?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Hit a real goal today.
> 
> For my fourth set of flat DB presses, I got out ten tough reps with the 50ks.
> 
> Proper ecstatic... and sore. LOL


 :thumb: Happy days!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, just getting back into the gym full stop regularly mate to be honest.

I would say still power mate, but I wouldn't mind losing a little flab on the way.

Crept up somehow to 119kg again lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good pressing mate, very well done.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> Meh, just getting back into the gym full stop regularly mate to be honest.
> 
> I would say still power mate, but I wouldn't mind losing a little flab on the way.
> 
> Crept up somehow to 119kg again lol.


I'd love to be 119k! :thumb: :whistling: Well... kind of...

Thanks for the support, guys. I'm going to try 2 sets with the big 'uns next week. My goal is to be getting all 4 sets with the 50s and be thinking about starting dabbling with the 60s by Christmas/New Year. No 55s, so got to work up to a big 10k jump.

You know after you've worked chest, a few hours and days later, you stretch and can feel it actually ripping? Already feels like a deeper rip than usual. Good rip, a little on the ouch side from time to time, but still good :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just keep an eye an that ripping...I really rip mine a coupld of months ago. Turn out to be a wee tear on the cartelidge on the sternum...jolly good fun sneezing ;0)


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You don't have much luck do you? LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You're right....maybe I should just stick to the pink dumbell kickbacks instead of the big boy stuff:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I'd love to be 119k! :thumb: :whistling: Well... kind of...
> 
> Thanks for the support, guys. I'm going to try 2 sets with the big 'uns next week. My goal is to be getting all 4 sets with the 50s and be thinking about starting dabbling with the 60s by Christmas/New Year. No 55s, so got to work up to a big 10k jump.
> 
> You know after you've worked chest, a few hours and days later, you stretch and can feel it actually ripping? Already feels like a deeper rip than usual. Good rip, a little on the ouch side from time to time, but still good :thumbup1:


That ripping is Homosexuality mate, you gotta watch that. Thats how it starts.

Little known fact there, bet you're glad I'm here 

Good lifts fella, but just be careful, ripping muscle is kinda the way this whole thing works, but make sure rips don't become tears!!

You wouldn't want to be 119 and look like me though mate, you just keep working on things the way you are and you will get fecking huge. You've made massive jumps since I've known you on here and I have no doubt in the next year you'll be flying high. Just head down and stay dedicated to he game :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back from the ban. Not forgotten you all!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

How long was it? I'll try to recap for ya...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A week. Next time some kid purporting to be natural starts asking about synthol, I shall be content to think "He's a ****" rather than actually posting that thought. LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> A week. Next time some kid purporting to be natural starts asking about synthol, I shall be content to think "He's a ****" rather than actually posting that thought. LOL


See that's where you're going wrong my Viking Warrior!!! Exclaiming 'What a kn*b' at the screen keeps you out of such trouble! Trust me:whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I shall bear that in mind, Wise One!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Oops. Another little bout of absenteeism! Should be hitting you all up with some pictures this weekend, with any luck. See if any of these ongoing strength upgrades are showing through, eh? Heading out in a minute or two to try training at Pyramid Gym in Hereford as my training buddy works at my usual gym and wants a change of scenery, which is cool.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate, shall look forward to the pics


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome back stranger!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. Good chest/triceps session today and the GF finished work early, so I got some pics taken this afternoon. I'm very happy with the way my chest is coming on now, so it's just the legs that are a little problematic at the moment...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Getting some nice thickness in the arms and chest mate.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, D!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just looking up my old pics from last year and knocked this together. I think it shows how much body fat I've cut and how much mass I've added. Ya reckon?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Saw these pics on facebook, meant to comment. I will do anyway because if you have good comments on Facebook it makes you look cool:lol:

Abs and gunnage were the biggest that stuck out to me. Oh and it looks like you've stopped training that hair as it seems to have got smaller:lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO

It may yet make a return...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Definite improvements mate


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, this has gone to **** for a while. LOL

I haven't given up. Far from it.

Got dumped by the GF and had a lot of stress, so my sppetite went down the ****ter. I'd bulked up to 15st toward the end of October and was on course to aim for a heavy off-season before what might be my first show in July, but it all got slightly derailed and I weighed in at 14 1/2 yesterday.

Gutted.

Still, the quest goes on, eh?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Am planning to weigh in on Jan 2nd and go from there, I think. Have ditched cardio completely in an effort to save energy and size. Waiting to reboot now. LOL


----------

